# Stumped on overclocking CPU (screenshot inside)



## BadTaste (Oct 12, 2009)

My CPU was overclocked before I updated some software and now its back to default (3.00ghz). When it was overclocked it was 3.29ghz and thats what I want to put it back to.

I wasn't the one that overclocked it so I'm not sure how to do it, but I think you do it in BIOS right?

I took a picture of my BIOS as I'm worried incase I change something I shouldn't.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Disable CPU TM function, and some where there is a option to change your FSB or front side bus speed but I can't tell you what to change it to unless I know what your default FSB and/or what your multiplier is.
If you find it only bump it up 10Mhz at a time until you achieve the speed you want. Once there you need to stress test your system with either prime95 or Linx. You can download them in my signature.
You also need to monitor your temps and make sure you do not acceed your maximum temp that is spec'd by the manufacturer.
Keep in mind that overclocking typically voids the warranty of the CPU and can damage equipment. This is a warning all must know and understand and by overclocking your are taking responsibility into your own hands.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Set your ratio to 9 instead of auto so the clock speed wont change. What are the system specs for this build specifically the Motherboard, CPU model, RAM, and PSU. We don't need the graphics card unless you wish to overclock it as well in the Bios.


----------

